# Mix Mix Mix Mix



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Might be time for people to agree to disagree and move on, I couldn't find one thread where one opinion changed. These threads date back to last July, include over 800 posts and represent 3 out of 12 pages the "mixed tank" search returned. Debate away, but I'm guessing it's already been covered. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/40870-so-you-want-reason-not-mix-species.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...-frogs-also-how-build-stream-though-tank.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/38183-mixing-species.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/38335-crossbreeds-update.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/37060-hybrid-dart-frogs-dont-shoot.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/36732-questioin-about-mixing-species.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/3449-mixing-multispecies-exhibits.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/36285-people-who-have-no-idea-what-theyre-talking-about.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/35800-hybrid-sale.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/35702-keeping-different-frogs-same-tank.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/35467-mixing-frogs.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/9709-mixed-tank-verdict.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/feedback-questions/31970-possible-get-giant-mixing-sticky.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheet-creation/32097-mixing-species-do-dont-open-editing.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/31899-helpful-hints-setting-up-mixed-tank.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/31439-mixed-tank-leucomela-thumbnails.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/30496-mixed-species.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/30053-hybridization-question.html


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I know your post doesn't exactly beg a response (quite the opposite, I guess), But I was just curious if others shared my experiences regarding this. When people come into my home one of the first things they see is an Azureus tank next to a tank of Leucomelas. Now mind you, these are people who have never seen PDF's for the most part, and almost INVARIABLY, the first four questions are...

1. What happens if you breed the blue ones with the yellow ones?

2. What would happen if you put them in the same tank together?

3. Can you fit more in there, or is that as many as the tank can hold?

4. So, are they poisonous?

I can understand the fourth question, but now that I pay attention to it, I am blown away by how regularly the others are asked, especially that #1 question. No one asks where they are from, no one asks the genders, no one asks "who built those beautiful terrariums (dammit). They all want to know what a hybrid would be like. Weird, huh? Why?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

My guess is because they are more fascinated by the colors and the possibility of creating a rainbow than the actual frog and its beautiful vivarium .


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Marty,

That's a pretty inclusive list you have there. Thank you for compiling it and I'm sure a lot of people will look at those threads again and use the information.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

The discussion for me is not to "change someone's mind" or opinion. The discussion I seek is to allow all information to be avaialable so ideas and theories can be tested to help promote the hobby and better understand how to setup enclosures. Where the discussion falls apart is at the point when one opinion is deemed better and the information that is available about the other opinion is dismissed, omitted, or inaccurately commented upon. This does not allow a person to form their own opinion based on the complete set of information. 

I think you said it perfectly. Sometimes you need to agree to disagree and move on.

That's my 2 cents and I have no further public comment on the subject.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Marty NOOOOOO!


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Quick update.

Posts on mixed tanks since last July: 915. (was 800 last night).

Opinions changed 0.

Not passing any judgements, just an observation.

Please keep in mind these are very rough estimates based on my love of mixing. Mixing Newcastles with posting....


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been mixing Newcastles with Dogfish 60min IPAs, myself. Never mixed frogs, though.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

I am a fan of mixing sailor jerry with coke.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I conducted lengthy experiments with the mixing of absolute mandarin 50/50 with orange juice


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Marty71 said:


> Might be time for people to agree to disagree and move on, I couldn't find one thread where one opinion changed. These threads date back to last July, include over 800 posts and represent 3 out of 12 pages the "mixed tank" search returned. Debate away, but I'm guessing it's already been covered.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/40870-so-you-want-reason-not-mix-species.html
> 
> ...


All true,
but then we would all be missing out on another 25 pages of torture like whats going in another thread, wouldn`t we?

John


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

frogparty said:


> I conducted lengthy experiments with the mixing of absolute mandarin 50/50 with orange juice



You forgot the taquila.

1 part taquila x 3 parts OJ x 3 =


Glenn


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

I personally love mixing business with pleasure.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

good one estrado
Tequila gets me in trouble frog freak, trouble I used to relish, but need to steer clear of these days
the 4 stages of tequila
1:Im rich 
2:Im great looking 
3: Im bulletproof
4:Im invisible


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

How about 1/3 clementine svedka, 1/3 monster khaos energy drink, and 1/3 orange x tropical punch gatorade? Pretty tastey!

-Matt


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

frogparty said:


> good one estrado
> Tequila gets me in trouble frog freak, trouble I used to relish, but need to steer clear of these days
> the 4 stages of tequila
> 1:Im rich
> ...


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Mixing can only bring about bad things...













Sorry for the graphic image


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Geckoguy said:


> Mixing can only bring about bad things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those offspring would be awesome!!! Can I buy one?


Glenn


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Just waiting on eggs... uh i think eggs???


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks more like same-sex aggression to me. Sorry guys, no offspring 


I'll admit to mixing - I have 13 frogs in an 18x18x24 exo terra. 5 azureus, 4 leucs, 2 auratus, and 2 bahkuis. They've been housed that way for a couple months, and no aggression so far. Of course, they are tadpoles being housed in individual mason jars set in an empty exo terra, but that's besides the point


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

LMFAO!!!!!!! The cat really seems to be enjoying itself




Geckoguy said:


> Mixing can only bring about bad things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Geckoguy said:


> Mixing can only bring about bad things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like me and the ex.

John


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Looks like me and the ex.
> 
> John




My Ex was the same. HEH! Maybe it wasn't our fault after all????


Glenn


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> My Ex was the same. HEH! Maybe it wasn't our fault after all????
> 
> 
> Glenn


Youre guys, of course its your fault.


----------

